# PopUp, das nicht geblockt wird



## tantebootsy (3. März 2005)

Hi,
im Grunde is mir ja klar, wie man nen PopUp macht. 
Ich habe auch welche auf meiner HP, welche aber vom IE6 (XP SP2) mit PopUpBlocker geblockt werden. 
Nun sehe ich aber auf dieser Seite von der GarantiBank , wenn man auf "Login" oben geht, dass sich deren PopUp trotz Blocker öffnet ...
Kann mir jemand nen Hinweis geben, wie die das gemacht haben könnten?
Mit Layer-Ads vielleicht? Kenn mich mit denen nich so aus, aber Layer sind doch grundsätzlich nicht HTML-konform, oder?
Gruß,
Micha


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. März 2005)

Da ist kein Trick dabei... Popupblocker blockieren idR. lediglich Popupfenster, welche ohne direkte Benutzeraktion(Mausaktion o.ä.) geöffnet werden sollen.... das ist bei dem Beispiel nicht der Fall, weil ja vorher etwas angeklickt wird.

Es gibt natürlich auch Wege, ohne wirkliche Benutzeraktion Popups bei aktiven Popupblockern zu öffnen. Wie genau das geht, musst du selbst herausfinden... aber als kleine Hilfestellung: mittels der Methode *click()* kann man einen Klick auf diverse Seitenelemente simulieren


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. März 2005)

Zudem sind einige Popupblocker darauf eingestellt Popups NICHT zu blocken, die eine Verbindung zu "sicheren Seiten (Verbindung)" , wie zum Beispiel : SSL aufbauen...


----------



## tantebootsy (3. März 2005)

Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zudem sind einige Popupblocker darauf eingestellt Popups NICHT zu blocken, die eine Verbindung zu "sicheren Seiten (Verbindung)" , wie zum Beispiel : SSL aufbauen...



Okay, ich denke, das ist es eher, da auch auf meiner HP sich das PopUp auf Mausklick (also angefordert) öffnen soll.

@ Sven: Das mit dem Simulieren hab ich zwar noch nicht verstanden, aber ich werd mich mal reinlesen und versuchen, es rauszufinden ...

Danke,
Micha


----------

